# More Pictures of Teddy!



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here are some pictures of Teddy. He will be 13 weeks on Monday. Does he look any bigger?


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Here is one more of him and Rosie:


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

He is so cute! I love the picture of him and the goat, adorable!!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

He sure doesn't look any smaller! Still adorable though!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I would say that he is definately growing and getting even more cute as he grows!!

At 13 weeks old his head is as big as Rosies!!LOL


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

He is a big boy! He is adorable!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Wow he's CUTE!!! I love his little ears and those melt-your-heart eyes! He sure is growing! What a big boy he's going to be  Nobody's going to mess with Teddy once he grows up lol


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!! I know he will be a good watchdog. He barks and lets us know when someone or something is around.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

We took him to the vet on Monday for his shot. He weighed 22 pounds.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

OH! I missed this one! He's so incredibly adorable Hailee!


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

He is so cute!!!


----------



## mystic's_mom (Oct 5, 2007)

Awww, I think he's adorable!!!


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm in love.


----------



## GSFarm (Oct 6, 2007)

He's adorable!!


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks everyone!


----------

